# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  απατη με ψευτικα iphone.

## rep

Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχουν ερθει διαφοροι πελατες με το παρακατω τηλεφωνο ,σε κουτι κανονηκα με φορτιστη και το εχουν πληρωσει απο 30 εως 150 ευρω,εξωτερικα μοιαζει με κανονικο αλλα μεσα  αστα.....εχουν βαλει οι κινεζοι μεχρι φωτισμο και μολις πατας το Power αναβει στην "οθονη" low bat... και το μηλο.

----------

gRooV (14-12-11), 

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## picdev

αυτό γίνεται πάνω απο ένα χρόνο, τα πουλάνε πακιστανοί στα φανάρια και γύφτοι που σου πλασάρουν και καλά κλεμένα..
μιά φορά ήρθε ένας μπαμπάς ενώς φίλου με ένα τέτοιο το πήρε 130ε  :Biggrin:  πήρα iphone λέει ,
το κουτί μάλιστα ήταν εκτύπωση κακής ανάλυσης αλλά εξωτερικά το τηλέφωνο ήταν ίδιο  :Biggrin: 
το λογισμικό είναι το κλασικό κινέζικο

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ΧΑΧΑΑΧΧΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΧΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## p.gabr

Επισης στα κουτια υπαρχει και αναλογος τιμη πχ 400_500 €
Προσοχη και στα πρακτορεια υπεραστικων  αθηνων
Ενταξει λες πρεζονι ειναι αρα κλεμενο και πιανεις την ευκαιρια

Ειναι παντως φοβεροι στο μπλα μπλα 
ενας φιλος μου πηρε ενα λαπτοπ το ειδε το επαιξε και οταν εφτασε στο σπιτι να το δοσει στα παιδια του το ανοιξε και μεσα ηταν τρια ωραιοτατα τουβλα κοκκινογενη

----------


## gourtz

το λογισμικο.??????????? παλι καλα που ειχε γτ αυτο στις παραπανω φωτογραφιες.............αχοαχοαχοαοχαοαοχαοχοα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ...... πηρε ενα λαπτοπ το....... και μεσα ηταν τρια ωραιοτατα τουβλα κοκκινογενη




χαχααχαααχ ,πουχααχαχαχαααααχααα, 

και αν ειχε κανει το λαθος και ειχε πει στα παιδια
 " ο μπαμπας που σας αγαπαει θα σας παρει το καλυτερο κομπιουτερ ....." .....................


χαχααχαχααχααααααα

----------


## p.gabr

Ειναι γεγονος παιδια 
Πανω στα παζαρια παρτο δεν το παιρνω. δοστο αστο. φευγω δεν φευγω. στην γωνια περιμενε ο αλλος και αλλαξε την τσαντα

----------


## picdev

θυμάστε κάτι walk man σε σχήμα βιντεοκάμερας?  :Lol: 
που τις πούλαγαν οι γύφτοι στο μιναστιράκι και έφευγες νομίζοντας οτι έχεις πάρει βιντεοκάμερα αλλα 
στο σπίτι έβλεπες οτι παίρνει κασέτα για ήχο  :Tongue2:

----------


## nitako

> θυμάστε κάτι walk man σε σχήμα βιντεοκάμερας? 
> που τις πούλαγαν οι γύφτοι στο μιναστιράκι και έφευγες νομίζοντας οτι έχεις πάρει βιντεοκάμερα αλλα 
> στο σπίτι έβλεπες οτι παίρνει κασέτα για ήχο



Τι μου θύμισες, την ειχε πατήσει και ο πεθερός μου με αυτό..

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Τι μου θύμισες, την ειχε πατήσει και ο πεθερός μου με αυτό..



Μια από τα ίδια και ο δικός μου. φυσικά δεν το έμαθε η πεθερά μου

----------

